# Mantella swallowed something



## jbaranowski (Jun 14, 2015)

HELP!! My bronze mantella swallowed something ( I think it swallowed a dried crystal of cricket gel that then rehydrated ) and it has swollen its mouth, i think i can still see part of the clear cricket gel and have tried to get it out but the darn thing keeps hopping away everytime i try to help! any suggestions to help the poor little guy out?
heres a link to some photos: Mantella swollen mouth - Album on Imgur


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Take it to a vet !

That doesn't look like it's as simple as something it swallowed.

In my experience they will spit out things that they can't swallow.

The throat looks swollen, red and inflammed.

IMO


----------



## bicyclephysics (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah I agree, that looks pretty serious.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

As the previous posts mentioned, this should be considered serious and be taken to a vet. 

Side question: why/how does it have access to the dry crystals?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You need to get it to a vet, based on the picture I'm skeptical that what your seeing is a water crystal as the frog looks to be trying to evert it's stomach. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with Ed, I didnt think crystal.. I thought stomache. Vet visit time for sure.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

You can find a good exotics vet near you here: ARAV – Find a Vet


----------



## jbaranowski (Jun 14, 2015)

Vets weren't open in my area on Sunday when I noticed the problem, I could see the gel crystal sticking out and managed get it out with some tweezers (very very very carefully) turns out it was a piece of cricket gel that had rehydrated and expanded....no idea how it got in there and how he ate it, probably stuck to the leg of a cricket or something. Good news is he can fully close his mouth now and the swelling has gone down significantly. He's had a couple pedialyte baths to help boost his energy and recovery a little bit and now were just waiting on him being able to eat again after the swelling goes away.


----------



## bicyclephysics (Apr 26, 2013)

Frog is very lucky, hope he makes a swift recovery!


----------

